# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 4th December



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 4th December at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ heHornster
Nando
renton72
genocidalduck
a18eem 
Donners
jandrews
TT-LEE
Nolive


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep up the good work  
I'll be there.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Put me down please horny!

Good to see you guys tonight. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bloody hell you two didn't waste any time!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

taken from theh pub's website:


> Downstairs our carvery and restaurant has an imaginative range of freshly prepared fare created to cater for all tastes.


Christmas dinner at the next meet???


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> taken from theh pub's website:
> 
> 
> > Downstairs our carvery and restaurant has an imaginative range of freshly prepared fare created to cater for all tastes.
> ...


I'll look into it :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can't believe my name isnt already down...........PAh


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> taken from theh pub's website:
> 
> 
> > Downstairs our carvery and restaurant has an imaginative range of freshly prepared fare created to cater for all tastes.
> ...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello Johnny :lol:

as I said yesterday, I will not be able to make this one since I'll be flying out to Istambul in the early Monday morning 

have fun anyway and looking forward to seeing your short knob :-* the one in the car I mean obviously :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

firstly , very pleased to have met you guys!
i will try and make the next meet.... the misstress also wants to come and meet you perverts!! so put me down ,horny.
[smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> firstly , very pleased to have met you guys!
> i will try and make the next meet.... the misstress also wants to come and meet you perverts!! so put me down ,horny.
> [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


Nice to meet you too! See you and your better half on the 4th then


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> firstly , very pleased to have met you guys!
> i will try and make the next meet.... the misstress also wants to come and meet you perverts!! so put me down ,horny.
> [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


pah pah pah, when I look at the spec of your car, I understand why I was struggling to catch up indeed 

but it was good fun to have a bit of catch-up action on the way back home :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> firstly , very pleased to have met you guys!
> i will try and make the next meet.... the misstress also wants to come and meet you perverts!! so put me down ,horny.
> [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


 :lol: :lol: Good to meet you mate, glad you enjoyed enough to want come back and bring the missus! See you next time.

We will make sure ducky tones down his language next time! :wink: and horney wont be talking about his short steel shaft!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

dont do that mate, thats why she is comming!
she is a nurse.. so she has see a lot of short nobs in her time! :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Can you all stop talking about my "Short knob " pleaseeeeeee   :wink:

Just incase anyone else is reading this thread i'd like to clear up something.
We are talking about my new B&M shortshift!! I have no problems in any other department  :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Can you all stop talking about my "Short knob " pleaseeeeeee   :wink:
> 
> Just incase anyone else is reading this thread i'd like to clear up something.
> We are talking about my new B&M shortshift!! I have no problems in any other department  :lol: :wink:


B&M Shortshift awwwww bless youve even got a pet name for it


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Can you all stop talking about my "Short knob " pleaseeeeeee   :wink:
> ...


Git! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I should be there if I can avoid the work Christmas panic.
I will certainly do my best!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I should be there if I can avoid the work Christmas panic.
> I will certainly do my best!


Hope to see you there Anthony! Your on the list


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys
is anyone going to the tsn meet on 17 nov??
:?:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

tsn?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> tsn?


tyresmoke.net - me thinks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

a18eem said:


> hi guys
> is anyone going to the tsn meet on 17 nov??
> :?:


I am. It's also a bowling night this time.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ahhhhhhh didnt know about that..never been on tyresmoke.net before


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> ahhhhhhh didnt know about that..never been on tyresmoke.net before


ive just registered on it today!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

right then.. i may just see you guys on thursday in springfield. 
i must remember my tom tom. :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If it's an old version 4 TomTom it won't know "Chelmsford". Fortunately correct with V5. :wink:

We'll all be at the bottom of the car park.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looked at the location in Chelmsford A18eem you shouldnt have any problem finding it. Not sure if i should go or not :?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Looked at the location in Chelmsford A18eem you shouldnt have any problem finding it. Not sure if i should go or not :?


should go or not ????
why ... what or should i say who did you do ??


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If it's an old version 4 TomTom it won't know "Chelmsford". Fortunately correct with V5. :wink:
> 
> We'll all be at the bottom of the car park.


got a tom tom 300... any good ??


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nothing.......just not decided.

People must have such a low opinion of me  :wink: I dont go round do anything or anyone.....Honest


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you don't go my opinion of you WILL be low! :x

:wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If you don't go my opinion of you WILL be low! :x
> 
> :wink:


Thats ok he's used to it! Anyway how come youve never been to ours? :x :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Think Skippy will be coming to this one to show of his ICE  Well actually to give me some advice


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent,get him to post and ill add him to the list if he likes!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

Nearly got the house sorted, finaly!!!!
Should be moving in next Friday if the solicitors get the money on monday from "DAMN BARCLAYS BANK" who have made it almost impossible to get anything done.

I'm still planning to come but theres a chance I may have to miss it again reducing my attendance to 66.5% (That sounds bad)

I really missed not going to the last one     so gonna do my best.

Ant


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Nearly got the house sorted, finaly!!!!
> Should be moving in next Friday if the solicitors get the money on monday from "DAMN BARCLAYS BANK" who have made it almost impossible to get anything done.
> ...


Congrats.........And im still waiting for mine...........This is what happens when your solicitor goes on maternity leave and leaves her stupid assistant in charge :x

You better make it!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

LEEK BBQ round mine in the summer!
See if you like the 92 mile round trip! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> LEEK BBQ round mine in the summer!
> See if you like the 92 mile round trip! :wink:


Just as long you dont burn the meat


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > taken from theh pub's website:
> ...


Are we having christmas dinner then? or the usuals tuna ciabatta, Scampi and chips and cod and chip!  and about 25 pints of diet coke!

Hope you make it to this one Ant.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Looked into it chris but would have been a bit awkward to do.you had to send your choices of courses in advance and send deposits as well!

Hope you make it anthony ,and bring pics of the new house!! :wink:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Donners said:


> LEEK BBQ round mine in the summer!
> See if you like the 92 mile round trip! :wink:


Where yo ubased Donners - Im a Colchester man myself and am going down this week.

So hope to see you there

Hope to see you there to Duckie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Likewise

Also its not Duckie is it :roll:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Im in Tiptree, which is in Colchester according to my address.

Im having withdrawal symptoms after missing the last one so Im pretty sure I'll be coming.

John, have you got my fellow Colchester man a keyring ready?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Im in Tiptree, which is in Colchester according to my address.
> 
> Im having withdrawal symptoms after missing the last one so Im pretty sure I'll be coming.
> 
> John, have you got my fellow Colchester man a keyring ready?


Good lad.....He will be round here in a minute........Hope he doesnt show me his short knob :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> ....Hope he doesnt show me his short knob :?


hopefully the prescription from the doctors has worked for him... :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ....Hope he doesnt show me his short knob :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Short knob has just got here........Dont like the look of his rash though


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Watch out if he asks you to make it bigger for him.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...Orrible git's!









Looking forward to seeing you all sunday! Anthony dont worry plenty of keyrings made up :wink:

Visited Genocidalduck today at his batchelor pad.The lazy bugger has even got a posh machine to make his coffee for him  :wink:

See you all sunday!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...Orrible git's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penthouse apartment is the preffered name thanks  Shorty


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...Orrible git's!
> ...


O yeah i forgot about all those copies of penthouse lying around,and those others...what were they called...sexy and over sixty!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Duck - are you bringing your friend along?
The one you brought to the Ace Cafe with the heels and handbag :?:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Duck - are you bringing your friend along?
> The one you brought to the Ace Cafe with the heels and handbag :?:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Wasnt it you that noticed it........Thought you was giving it the eye

and Short knob get it right they were fat and over 60 mags


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Duck - are you bringing your friend along?
> ...


Sorry MILF boy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


whoooa easy.....I'll shut up now


----------



## TT-LEE (Nov 6, 2005)

Im up that way on Sunday with a mate, can we tag along.... ??

TT-LEE


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TT-LEE said:


> Im up that way on Sunday with a mate, can we tag along.... ??
> 
> TT-LEE


All are welcome


----------



## TT-LEE (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool, see ya all there..

TT-LEE


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TT-LEE said:


> Cool, see ya all there..
> 
> TT-LEE


Nice one lee ,your on the list :wink:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Guys, might be able to make it. 
Will definetely be able to make it if someone is interested in the following which have just placed on for sales as I will bring it with me for exchange of a negotiated cash deal:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a spare Phatbox 20gb, complete and unopened from USA.

Offers in region of Â£170 + postage at cost (I'll send you the receipt for how much it costs me!!)

Yes I know that you can get then on the Groupbuy for Â£150ish as a headline price, but thats been going on since July.

You can have this now as an Xmas pressie to yourself. Go on you know you want to.

PM me or call me on 07885 784115. 
Sam


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I was back last night from Istambul last night and don't need to fly out again on Monday so I can make it 

the missus will be on her way to a business trip, again :evil: :evil: :evil: , so I've got no excuse not to attend :wink:

see you tomorrow


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent 

See you on sunday olivier! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't forget it may be a little cold so wrap up warm! God i sound like your mum  :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I was thinking in wearing a pair of these!










:lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Was that taken at one of your swingers parties?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Was that taken at one of your swingers parties?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

And we are laughing at your short nob, good job im not posing full frontal!


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

see you guys at 6....im off to do some last minute shopping at Lakeside...see you all soon


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice to meet the new faces - Jay and John. 
The meets are steadily growing in size 

Good to see you all but I'm afraid the highlight of the night was following an Enzo on the A127. You see pictures of these cars, sometimes in the flesh at shows but rarely on the move. Red. The noise. Fantastic.

Wouldn't swap the TT though... :wink: :lol:

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Damn i missed an Enzo  Would have beaten it :lol:

Good meet guys and i got a phone number and it wasnt from a bloke woo hooooo........  If she calls me back though is a different matter


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Damn i missed an Enzo  Would have beaten it :lol:


Don't you worry, I was all over it :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Damn i missed an Enzo  Would have beaten it :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Good laugh as usual guy's :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bit worried about all your tastes in movies though  :lol: :wink:

Next meet will have to be 15th january.Bit long i know but you'll have time to recover from the new year 

Thanks for coming along Jay and Jon! Always nice to have new faces.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Good meet guys and i got a phone number and it wasnt from a bloke woo hooooo........  If she calls me back though is a different matter


Surely it would have helped if you had given her *your *phone number :wink: good luck matey


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Good meet guys and i got a phone number and it wasnt from a bloke woo hooooo........  If she calls me back though is a different matter
> ...


I wish jamie wouldn't take advantage of these blind girls Norm! :? :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thehornster said:


> I wish jamie wouldn't take advantage of these blind girls Norm! :? :lol:


 :lol: You are so :evil: :wink:

Jamie, let me know if it will be an extra place for the Kneesworth Christmas diner 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Spill the beans Jamie - was it the lass behind the bar?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys.
good meet tonight..leek is getting bigger... soon it will be national..then global.. come on we do have a french member!
nice to meet all the new faces and well done to you olivia for making it!
thanks for the vag.com chris :wink: 
ducky,be gentle with the barmaid...she looks very fragile to me!!

see you all in the new year. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Spill the beans Jamie


He'll spill his beans alright :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Spill the beans Jamie
> ...


Everything with you is always something perverse...........Is your high sexual appetite to make up for your short knob


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Yep  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Spill the beans Jamie - was it the lass behind the bar?


Nothing to tell really. She asked for my name for the food order...she said she loved that name, i thought "yup" so spoke to her for abit. then afer you guys went outside i got another drink and she said anything else and i said " yes could i have your number please". Got it she told me to txt her. If she replies or not is a different matter. If she doesnt then no biggy.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Spill the beans Jamie - was it the lass behind the bar?
> ...


Good work


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice to meet you guys tonight, had a right laugh.

Thanks very much to John for the fantastic keyring and xmas card

Chris, thanks ever so much for the VAGCOM stuff...loving it already
email address is [email protected] for the vagcom list...ill give that to the stealers.

Jamie, thanks tfor the driving experience, love the handling of the QS.

Everyone else, nice to meet you....Donners, thanks for the entertaining journey home.

A18eem, thanks for the do-nut.

Have a great xmas everyone...although I'm sure I'll speak to you all on the forum very soon.

Oh and Jamie...have fun in OZ

J


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

jandrews said:


> A18eem, thanks for the do-nut.


Ah yeah - Krispy Kreme Original Glazed - thanks Arif (correct spelling???)
and John for the card - the first of the season [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jandrews said:


> Nice to meet you guys tonight, had a right laugh.
> 
> Thanks very much to John for the fantastic keyring and xmas card
> 
> ...


No thats Chris thats going to OZ...........Please dont get us confused im the better looking 

Donut Donut why didnt i get a donut :x

Woops thought i forgot something..............John Thanks for the Xmas card, i thought they was going to be tacky, but you did a good job fella...........LEEK XMAS CARDS .......Thats a classic

Also good to see ya Jon.....Next time i take you out hopefully it wont be so icy so i can really take her round the bends.


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Hornster...if you get a chance...would you mind sending me a copy of that disc with the Tom TOm stuff on it.

Night all....Happy Monday

J


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

oh. heah.. sorry horney .(nearley forgot)
thanks for the leek christmas card1 it is the first of the season for me and the most original1 thanks
ps. ive saved your doughnut ...il give it to you next timeÂ¬ :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> jandrews said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet you guys tonight, had a right laugh.
> ...


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello hello TT people 

it was good to see you all there last night and meet you John and Jay 

Thanks Horny for the Xmas Card, it sits nearby the screen of my PC at work :roll: Proud to be a TT owner in the FORD world :lol: :lol:

chris,

thanks for trying to read the fault codes on my motor, bit confused that you couldn't make it happen but I guess that my car has now some "communications/translation" problem being driven by a french guy :lol: :lol: :lol:

More seriously, I think I'm going to have to shout again at HWA service department since they are the last who diagnosed faults via the OEM plug on my car. If they have messed it up :evil: :evil: :evil

Arif,

sorry I head off quickly and I didn't really wait for you  Next time, I promise, I will let you the lead and try to catch up :wink:

Jamie,

well, good luck :wink: but I definitively prefer our favourite receptionist :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gemma is just [smiley=gorgeous.gif] .


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Guys,
It was cool meeting you all last night ,was a bit jubious beforehand as never been to any car meets before but I was pleasantly surprised & can't wait for the next one,I was probably quieter than normal but that was because I was anxiously waiting for the dreaded report from Vagcom !!!

So have a fantastic xmas & I'll see you all soon I hope , cheers again for making me welcome

All the best 
Jay


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good to meet you JAY.........Sorry if i lowered the tone......But i cant help it   John brings out the worst in me :evil:

Why was you surprised.........Expecting us to be all old in tweed coats and talking constantly about induction kits and how to get 0.1 of our 0-60 times........Thats the other meets....We are younger and better looking. Well except for shorty


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Jamie, no you were cool mate,I know for sure that you can lower the tone a lot more than that mate , can't start to imagine what your like with a drink inside ya :O)

I expected at least one or two 18ft spoilers & enough bass to knock a pedestrian over.... but no all classy motors & top geezers driving them ....

Cheers again lads


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Jay.Will you be able to make the next one on the 15th jan? Have a good xmas [smiley=santa.gif]

P.s Hope your using the stunning keyring!! :roll:  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Great night guys.

Good to see some new faces John and Jay, glad you enjoyed the evening. Nice little blast along the M25 John! :wink:

Jay hope you sort your teething problems out soon, let me know if i can help in any way.

Thanks to Horny for the LEEK christmas card, which i have scanned in for all to be envious of! Sorry about the fold in the middle John!

I havent scanned the inside of the card as there is a picture of Horny holding his short knob!










Click for full glory!

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=12/33812455660.jpg&s=x11

Good to see the usual suspects Olivier, Jamie, Anthony, Ryan, Arif and the leekmeister general. Im afraid i wont make the next meet as i dont arrive back from Oz until the 16th.

Cheers and have a good one!

Chris


----------

